# Boost Production of Peas By Using an Inoculant



## Phyllis1 (Mar 23, 2011)

I started using the inoculant on my peas 2 years ago. What a difference in my yield. It's amazing stuff. 
I will change my shake and bake method to the one you describe in this article. It sure sounds like a better method with more of inoculant getting and staying on the peas.Thanks for that heads up!
Happy gardening from zone 5a


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Phyllis - The shake and bake method can work well, I just never knew if I was getting enough on the seeds when doing it. I tried just pouring the inoculant on top of the seeds one year and it seemed to work much better. You can also wet the seeds before planting and that will help the inoculant to stick to the seeds some. Many people soak the seeds over night to speed up the germination anyway. You can do it either way.

It really depends on what works best for you and what you are comfortable with. For me, simply pouring the inoculant on top of the seeds then covering them and watering seemed much quicker and easier. 

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Amy6 (Mar 27, 2012)

I used slurry method this year and b/c I was wanting to feel the soil texture as I covered them, i kept gloves off of my hands. Well that was not so bright b/c then I had SUPER nasty dirty hands and the inoculant stained my fingers at first. I scrubbed them with a nail brush a lot. The moral of the story is: 
Use lightweight rubber gloves if u need to feel what you're doing and want to avoid stained fingers. Also last year I think I did a shake and bake method and maybe sprinkled a teeny bit on top of them in the hole and had the BEST peas ever. I planted nasturtiums in front of them thinking they'd be a pretty low row of color and they grew as tall as the pea plants and intertwined. The soil with the peas or just after with that inoculant is better than any compost you can dream of. AND the flowers were even bigger, not just the plants. The plants were like nasturtiums on steroids.


----------



## Lisa5 (May 28, 2012)

Hi! Just found your website thru Pinterest- great info & love the how to pictures also. I am a new gardener & plant my first peas 3 weeks ago (zone 3 here). I was wonder if inoculant can be add with water as a fertilizer or only during plant time, and also what are some good things to grow in that spot after the peas are done producing. Thanks-Lisa


----------



## nicole3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi, I just found thuIs blog. Nicely done. I've been googling all morning but cant seem to fnd an answer to my question. I use the Burpee booster on my green beans this year and they are beautifully green and tall already at only 3 weeks old. So I'm very happy with it so far. I understand its a kind of bacteria already present in the soil so that's why I'm slightly confused by it. My question is if I were to stir some in with my other seeds like corn, tomatoes, bell peppers, watermelon and squash, will it make a difference in their production as well or does it really only react with the peas and green beans? Thanks


----------



## nicole3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh, im in SE Texas, thats why I planted so early..lol. Zone 9. Nice and warm by now usually.


----------



## skyedale (May 25, 2016)

When I plant peas and beans I soak them overnight in a glass or ceramic container and add a few drops of coffee.  The coffee acid helps break down the hard seed shell -so I am told.  The next morning I drain the seeds.  I grab a mason jar and head to the garden.  I add about 1 tbs of inoculant to the mason jar and then 5 pea or bean seeds- shake till they are covered then plant.  I find that only doing 5 seeds at a time makes it easier to manage.  I repeat until all my seeds are planted.  This year because I couldn’t find the inoculant I wanted so I will just do the peas.   I find find I do the beans with inoculant I get so many I land up with so many I either have to freeze or give them away.  We are just two people so 5 green bean & 5 wax bean plants more than do us.


----------

